# Just Purchased A New Outback...



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello all. I am new to the forum, I found it after I ordered a new Outback. A wise person would have found it first, but from everything I have been reading, it sounds like I got lucky and made the right decision. We are moving up from a popup, and when I went to look I was looking for another, bigger popup. The local rv center quit selling popups and started carrying the outback line instead. After looking one over I was definately impressed. I live in Delaware and saw them on display by Parkview RV at the State Fair. I went looking while my wife was out of town, and when she returned I showed her the brochure and said, "Guess what I did..." I was afraid I would be living in the new camper, but after I took her down and showed it to her, she was also very imppressed. We go to pick it up Saturday, can't wait. I have been spending A LOT of time here reading and researching. Great site you guys have got here.

Brent


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Cool! So what model did you get?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations and Good Luck.....................what model?

John

I think you will hearing from Fire44 soon cause I believe he is close to you.


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

oops...I put it in the sublect line, but forgot to say in my post. We got a 2005 25rss. I can't wait to pick it up, haven't had a good night's sleep since I put down a deposit. COME ON SATURDAY!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

welcome

suggest you put the trailer type and TV type in your signature line so if you have any questions poeple know how to help you -- different models have different solutions...


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback, you will love it. Make sure when you pick it up you do a good PDI.

I've had my 25RS-S for 7 months and the whole family loves it. A few minor problems but nothing that would make me regret the purchase. Happy RV'ing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty, that suggestion should be mandatory when joining along with at least the state you live in It would save all that asking.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brent welcome to the Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback too. I've done the popup routine so I know the "shock" you'll be in when you don't have to load/unload everything like we had to. The Outbackers is a great group of folks, fun, good sharing of ideas and some good friendships too. If you've bee on other PopUp forums then you'll find this like a comfortable pair of shoes... the Outbackers just fits right.

Enjoy the camper and don't be a stranger to the group.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Brent to the Outback Family
And also congrats on the 25RS-S enjoy

Don action


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome aboard and congratulations on the new TT. I was in your shoes a few years ago and I cannot tell you how excited I was to get it out in it for the first time with the family.

Moving from a pop-up I am sure you will have tons of questions so do not be afraid to post a question if you cannot find the answer from searching. This is a great group.


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and suggestions about the signature. I updated that info and I'm sure I will add to it as time goes on. Is it Saturday yet?!?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome to the forum.
and congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Brent

Congrats on the new TT.















There is a great PDI list you can print from this site to help during the pickup inspection.

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

btk...

I got chills when I saw your screen-name! (serial killer)








I sure hope those are your initials or something.

Wise choice on your trailer. I hope you enjoy it!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

That's pretty funny ND...Yeah, they, unfortunately lately, are my initials. I was a bit suprised when I looked up at Fox News one day and saw BTK Killer on the screen. I belong to a local fishing forum as well and they got a laugh or two from my screen name there too. Do you guys have stickers or anything to promote the site that you put on your Outback? I saw one in town today and couldn't help but wonder if they might be on here.

Brent


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I saw one in town today and couldn't help but wonder if they might be on here.


You saw an outbackers.com sticker?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey BTK....

Welcome to the site. Glad to have another Delawarean here (there are a few of us). I am just up the road from you in Smyrna. Let me know if I can be any help.

Gary


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Sorry vdub, I meant I saw an Outback. I thought a sticker would be a good idea, but I have since found the thread about having a vinyl sticker made. Thanks for the welcome fire44, did you get your Outback through Parkview? Have you had any dealings with their service dept.?

Brent


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes I got mine at Parkview. Have had it in the shop 2 or 3 and have been very happy. They have been great to deal with.

Gary


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

She's home and I couldn't be happier!







Now I am counting the days until our first trip.

Brent


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new trailer. Hope everthing went well on the delivery. Parkview does a great delivery, don't they....

Gary


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, the applause from the whole "family" and the recieving line for congratulations were...different. Very thorough and nice. Ryan said hi.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on the new TT and welcome ...

Mike


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Brent, another Delawarean here (Newark) Congrats on your new TT..........The only problem I've found with owning an outback so far is that I already went once and now I'm dying to get her out again.......... the 19th can't come fast enough lol........*_









Howie


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Brent,

I saw Ryan at the fair Saturday nite and he said that you had gave him my message. Do we have enough Delaware Outbacks to have our own rally? Or maybe we could start the "Outbacks.com Delaware Division".

Gary


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

Where do I sign?!?







Let's see...three so far...I can go bang on the door of the guy on rt. 8...sounds like the makings of an Outback Army...

Brent


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

btk said:


> I went looking while my wife was out of town, and when she returned I showed her the brochure and said, "Guess what I did..." I[snapback]46799[/snapback]​


You are a brave man!

Welcome


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Brent,

Congrats on the new trailer! Your camping experience will be SOOOO much better now that you've moved to an Outback.

We just did the same thing back in March. Then I got to thinking how many other members did the same thing...here is the link to my thread.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=2879&hl=


----------

